# My New Stanchion



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I FINALLY got it to the point where it is usable - just a little "tweeking" left. Last evening was the first "try out" for the cows.

All went as planned, as soon as they figured out food was involved, they hopped right on.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good Fordfarm. How stable is it? Do you find that you might need some front corner jacks to keep the front from tipping from side to side at the tongue? Like to see you pulling that cow down the road at 50 mph! That would make a great video!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I made it so the front rests on a RR tie. There ia also a small block under the ramp at the back. It's pretty stable, the cows don't mind it a bit!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> I made it so the front rests on a RR tie. There ia also a small block under the ramp at the back. It's pretty stable, the cows don't mind it a bit!


well it sure looks good! I know we aren't going to see a video of the stanchion going down the road at 50 while loaded up with that beautiful Jersey, but what about a video of her pulling the stanchion? What's her name by the way?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Is the frame 1" box tubing?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Daisy Mae is her name.

I dunno if she COULD pull it - it's pretty heavy! I made the frame out of 2x2x1/4 angle with cross members out of those heavy metal sign posts the state uses. The head stall is made from 1 1/2 round pipe while the head lock is an old one my wife's grandpa had. The tires are a couple of old "Renta Spare" tires out of a couple cars (one is 4 lug, the other is 5....)

Everything on it I scrounged for free, except the bolts (and, of course, welding rod....).

The cows are getting used to it, but it always takes a few days when you change their routine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like 2 or 3 inch angle to me


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

That didn't take long!


----------

